
What’s really across the ocean from you when you look straight out? - OWaz
http://andywoodruff.com/blog/beyond-the-sea/
======
imaginenore
While it's a pretty picture, it's all wrong. The coast line is pretty much
fractal. There's no real "straight out". Zoom in a little, and you will see
your perpendicular line is not perpendicular.

~~~
e28eta
I don't understand why that makes it "all wrong". I understand the coastline
is fractal, but I think the article uses a reasonable method for sampling the
continuous coastline and showing possible destinations.

